# Live Deer Cam



## Jim (May 18, 2007)

This is a live cam, If you stare at it long enough you will se Turkeys, Deer, Fox, Coyote, Squirrels, Birds, and an ocassional person. Pretty cool if you ask me.

https://www.rd-hc.com/rdhc_deer_cam.htm


----------



## Anonymous (May 18, 2007)

That is pretty cool!! I was watching a squirrel for a little bit :lol: 



fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2007)

Cool. I watched it for like fifteen min and did't see anything but ill check in at dusk again.


----------

